
Coronavirus Conspiracy:How It Will Destroy Our Economy – David Icke - hankcooper
https://londonreal.tv/the-coronavirus-conspiracy-how-covid-19-will-seize-your-rights-destroy-our-economy-david-icke/
======
Finnucane
David Icke! I don't want to subscribe to this, so I'm just going to guess that
Reptilians from the planet Nibiru are involved somehow, and leave it at that.

